# Night's Plutonian Shore [Midnight] - OOC



## Starman (Apr 21, 2008)

_The wizened elf shifted slightly on the rock. A grim, sad smile split his face and his milky eyes seemed to be staring into the past. "I remember...peace," he said. "Oh, to be sure, we have prepared for war for as long as I can remember, but we also had time for play, for joy." He shook his head sadly and stared at the ground, suddenly firmly rooted in the present. "Now all is mist and shadow." 

The elf scratched at the dirt. "And death, of course. Always death."_

Darkness has fallen across Eredane. It has been nearly one-hundred years since the dark god, Izrador, finally conquered the vast majority of the continent. Only the dwarves and elves still stand free, but they are on the edge of the precipice. The power of Izrador's dark armies grows daily while those who fight against him continue to lose ground. Unless something drastic occurs, Izrador will achieve his goal of subjugating the entirety of the world, sucking its magic dry to achieve the full of his lost divinity. Should that occur, it is certain that Eredane, nay all of Aryth, would die. 

Who will stand against the darkness?
_____________________________________________________________________________

Rogue's Gallery

Taellis Raith - Steelblooded Erunsil Wildlander 1 (Unkabear)
Kryt Skullbasher - Beast Orc Fighter 1 (Tailspinner)
Günter Gänseblümchen - Charismatic Gnome Rogue 1 (Branding Opportunity)
Craig - Quickened Halfling Swashbuckler 1 (Walking Dad)
Sangrin - Seer Elfling Channeler 1 (Deuce Traveler)
IC Thread

Language Color Guide

I am looking to recruit 4-6 players for a game set in FFG's Midnight setting. The tone of the game would be very grim, but not _completely_ hopeless. Smart, tough, and lucky characters may be able to make things a little less dark for some people in the world. I want people who can post 5-6 times a week. Out of combat, if I haven't heard from you in 72 hours, I will move the game along and NPC your character. During combat, I will only give you 48 hours before I will move the action along. 

This is not a first come, first serve game. I want people to post their character ideas and even talk amongst each other to develop a group. I will select the players next Friday, the 25th with an aim of starting the actual game by May 30. 

The game will start with all of you in a caged wagon, in a slave caravan making its way to Steel Hill. It is currently a week or so from Baden's Bluff near the Green March. The season is early summer. Perhaps some of you knew each other before. Perhaps you have all ready begun resisting the Shadow or perhaps not and were simply chosen at random. Whatever the reason, you all find yourselves in the same cage. 

Character creation is below, but don't worry about stats too much right now, just concepts. I will say that I do want each player to have a unique race, unique class, and unique heroic path. 

So, who's interested?

[sblock=Character Creation Guidelines & House Rules]
* Each player has a unique race, unique class, and unique heroic path.
* 1st level
* 32 point buy
* Background skills - 4 points to be spent on any Craft, Knowledge, or Profession skill to represent what you did growing up. No skill may have more then 2 ranks from these points.
* Skills - All classes that gain less than 8 skill points/level gain an increase of 2 skill points per level (e.g. a fighter gains 4 skill points/level). Cross-class skills cost the same as class skills (1 point/rank, but are still capped as usual). 
* Starting possessions - Max vp.
* Hit points - Con _score_ + max of hit die at 1st level. Con _mod_ + max of hit die at every other level. 
* Alignment - Most people do not have an alignment. Outsiders (the Trapped) still have an alignment based on their type/plane they are from. Anyone gaining power from Izrador (Night Kings, legates, tainted channelers) is also considered evil for spells such as _detect evil_. 
* Feats 

Dodge - provides a flat +1 dodge bonus to AC.
Power Attack - Capped at +5 as with Expertise.
Spell Focus/Greater Spell Focus - +2/+4 bonus to save DCs.
Toughness - provides a bonus to hit points equal to the character's Con modifier + 1 per HD.
* Special Abilities

Smite evil - Change to Smite. It may be used on any target.
Aura of Courage - Provides a +10 bonus to fear effects rather than making the character immune to fear.
Shadow Walker's _undetectable alignment_ becomes _misdirection_.
* Grappling - As in the Pathfinder Alpha release.[/sblock]
[sblock=Books available]
Anything in PHB 3.5 and Midnight Core Book. All else by request only.

Any Midnight book (save _Hammer and Shadow_ and _Honor and Shadow_
Complete Adventurer
Complete Arcane
Complete Warrior
Player's Handbook II
Races of Destiny
Races of Stone
Races of the Wild
Unearthed Arcana
Path of Magic
Path of Shadow
Path of the Sword
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Book of Iron Might
Races of Renown: Bow and Blade
Heroes of High Favor: Dwarves
Heroes of High Favor: Elves
[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd definitely like to play, although I only have the 3.0 version of the original rulebook.  I've never played in a _Midnight[/] game before, and I am only moderately familiar with the setting.

I'd be interested in playing a gnomish rogue on the Charismatic heroic path.  I'm imagining him as a fellow who has served on his family's river boat for years, acting as the main go between with the humans and orcs along the Eren river.  Although his clan has no love for the Shadow of the North, these are harsh times, and he has made his fair share of deals with orcs and other minions of the Night King.  Generally seen as a traitor by most non-gnomes, he recently tried to assuage his guilt and smuggle weapons and supplies to a small group of freedom fighters.  Sadly it turned out that this band had a traitor in their midst, and he was quickly apprehended.  Now in captivity, he desperately seeks to return to his clan boat on the Eren, not even knowing if they are still alive, or have been punished for his illegal acts.  If he manages to escape he knows that the road home may not be a direct one, as many miles and turns of the river separate him from his family.

In game terms, I'm thinking very high Charisma with Intelligence and Dexterity as secondary stat point focuses.  Lots of social interaction skills with a few points thrown towards the standard sneaky thief ones.  He's fluent in many languages, including Orcish and the Black Tongue.

In terms of his personality, he gives the appearance of an extremely good-natured and gregarious individual.  This persona also serves to hide a much darker insecurity and fear for his family and friends.  He's also a survivor who knows what it means to make hard choices and live with them.  He seems friendly towards, but never trusts non-gnomes, having been double-crossed too many times._


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 21, 2008)

I have been playing in a Midnight Adventure with my FTF group for nearly 2 years now and love the setting dark tones and all.  Being the bright spot of hope in endless darkness is the ultimate expression of good.

I will submit *Graegor Phanes*, a Giantblooded Erenlander Defender.

Graegor was always large, big boned his mother called him but that was just her being nice.  Most in his situation would be forced down the path of becoming a bully out of defense.  Luckily he found the right mentor early in life and learned that it didn't have to be so.  He became a carpenter and learned the weave of the grains of wood.

He was picked on, but instead of fighting to defend himself he would push back the orders that the bullies families would need.  Quickly the spoons and belts of the parents of the bullies reigned them in and they all became friends.  

He knew little of fighting but what he did know was due to his size.  In roughhousing he would always win, but carrying great loads of lumber had made him strong.  

Growing up anywhere in Eredane one knows the yoke of the shadow, and his village has seen its share of tithes.  Each fall when the Legates come and the orcs and men bully and demean the people the seed of defiance grew in Graegor's heart.  Until one day when a passing Legate came through he dared stand in the way of his horse...and was quickly made an example of.  He was stripped of his family and tied to a board has ever since lived behind dragged behind an Orc.  The caged wagon was a remarkably comfy change of pace.


I was debating between this and a quickened rogue, but in the end the gentle giant who will crush an orcs skull just seemed too tempting.  I have not played that much over here but I am actively involved in a few games over on GroovyGamers.com and would love to be on the player end of a good Midnight game.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2008)

damit, i was just talking to my roomates the other day about this campaign setting, played it a while ago and loved it, but dont have the book.


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 21, 2008)

SRD can be found here.  That may be able to assist you in character creation.  All Crunch, no fluff.  But if you are familiar with the setting it can help you out.  But be careful as feats and things that come from books outside of the main book may be off limits.  I am not sure what Starman may or may not allow so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Starman (Apr 21, 2008)

Branding Opportunity and Unkabear, I like your character concepts. I would recommend having at least one more character idea in mind since I do want everyone to have a unique race, class, and heroic path. If two people are doubling-up on one of these, one person may have to go with a different character idea.

Jemal, the site Unkabear linked to is a great resource for rules mechanics, although this may be a perfect excuse to get the books. They are awesome. 

In terms of what books will be allowed, anything outside of the PHB and Midnight core book will need my approval. I have all of the Midnight books save Hammer of Shadow and Honor of Shadow. I also have a slew of books that I would consider allowing feats and prestige classes from. I will get those typed up and listed in the first post as soon as I can.


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 21, 2008)

Darkness falls is a great resource.  But nothing can replace all of the background offered in the books.

Starman I would like to see if I could request for Graegor from Complete Adventure the feats Brutal throw and Power Throw.  Brutal throw swaps str for dex to hit for thrown weapons and power throw allows you to add power attack to it(PA a prereq).

As for an alternate I am thinking a Steelblooded Erunsil Wildlander headed toward Erunsil Blood from Fury of Shadow with perhaps a few feats from Star and Shadow.  But you see Starman, without knowing your likes and dislikes I stayed away from the build that would require quite a bit of approval.

I can draft up a history for the Erunsil if you would like.  I can come up with something reasonable with little notice.


----------



## Starman (Apr 22, 2008)

Unkabear, I don't have a problem with either Brutal Throw or Power Throw, though, I would cap Power Throw as I do Power Attack (+5/-5). 

As for a character wanting to become an Erunsil Blood, I don't have a problem with that, either. I tend to be quite flexible as a DM about characters with the understanding that if something becomes a problem (say a character that is so powerful as to overshadow the rest of the group), we can work out a solution together to tweak things.


----------



## Starman (Apr 24, 2008)

Still looking to recruit some more players. 

Jemal, are you in?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry, but I think I'm out.  I despise making characters without the actual book in front of me, and can't afford to get it at the moment.   As much as I'd love to, I'm gonna just watch.  Keep me on the list for an alt if I get the book later, k?
GL


----------



## wandering_8i (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds like a great game, assuming you dont mind that I've never played in the setting before, I'ld have to order the book, and that I wont be able to give you a character outline till the weekend I'ld be interested in joining in.  But then I'm making alot of assumptions.


----------



## Starman (Apr 24, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I think I'm out.  I despise making characters without the actual book in front of me, and can't afford to get it at the moment.   As much as I'd love to, I'm gonna just watch.  Keep me on the list for an alt if I get the book later, k?
> GL




I'll do that, Jemal.



			
				wandering_8i said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great game, assuming you dont mind that I've never played in the setting before, I'ld have to order the book, and that I wont be able to give you a character outline till the weekend I'ld be interested in joining in. But then I'm making alot of assumptions.




If you're going to get the book, I can certainly save a spot for you, wandering_8i. Let me know for sure if you are going to get the book and when you expect to have it.

Unkabear and Branding Opportunity, are you guys still interested?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Apr 24, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> Unkabear and Branding Opportunity, are you guys still interested?



Still here and interested.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm interested. Will post characters tomorrow (I live gmt+1).

Only rough builds. I forgot my Campaign Setting at home.

Dorn or Dworg Barbarian - Beast
Clan Dwarf Fighter - Earthbonded
Gnome Swashbuckler  - Chanceborn or Quickened  -> Quickjack
Sarcosan Swashbuckler - Steelborn or Quickened -> Pellurian Blade Dancer

Elf (Carunsil) Channeler (Spiritual) - Naturefriend (I have to reread the channeling rules) -> Druid


----------



## Starman (Apr 25, 2008)

Glad to have you Walking Dad. 

So, right now, it looks like we have:

Branding Opportunity
Walking Dad
Unkabear (if he confirms)
walking_8i (if he purchases the book)

Alts:
Jemal

I would like to recruit a couple more if there is any more interest.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 25, 2008)

I have to say, I'm interested in what you're describing and what I can gleem from the website, but I'm just not able to shell out the money for the book(s) at the moment (what with 4E coming out in just over a month).  I guess I'm destined to just be a lurker for this one, but I'll be cheering you all on.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm interested. Gotta dig up my Midnight book.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm your huckleberry.  Always wanted to play in a midnight campaign.


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 25, 2008)

I most certainly would like to play in this game.  Though I am leaning toward the Steelblooded Erunsil Wildlander if no one else wants to go that rout.  He would be a knife fighter if anyone cares.  If someone else wants to play a Snow Elf or a wild lander I can go any rout.  I would be happy to fill whatever role needs filling.  If no one else is comfortable with playing a Channeler I could play one of those too.


So to recap


Yes I am in

I would prefer the Snow Elf, but

I would play whatever role we need filling

Looking forward to getting this one going.


----------



## Starman (Apr 25, 2008)

Excellent. 

Our current lineup is... (Player - Race, Class, Heroic Path)

Branding Opportunity - Gnome, Rogue, Charismatic
Walking Dad - ?, ?, ?
Unkabear - Snow Elf, Wildlander, Steelblooded
walking_8i (if he purchases the book)
Tailspinner - ?, ?, ?
Deuce Traveler - ?, ?, ?

Alts: Jemal

Lurking: Redclaw 

As mentioned in my first post, I would like everyone to have a unique race, unique class, and unique heroic path. It may be a good idea to have a backup character idea in mind in case someone else wants to choose one of the same things you have. Don't worry about stats right now, just concepts. I am going to keep recruiting open through tomorrow evening (about 7pm MST). If I have more than six players interested, I will choose six characters from the pool of applicants. 

Holler if you have any questions or want feedback on character concepts. I also mentioned in my first post that I am considering using some rules from Darkness and Dread for Fear and/or Taint. Any thoughts on those? For? Against? Neutral?


----------



## wandering_8i (Apr 25, 2008)

Book is on its way, so 5-9 days unless Amazon decides to be stubborn.  I'll be checking out the SRD more but it looked like it was compleatly devoid of fluff.


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 25, 2008)

The SRD is all crunch, but if you have questions I am sure that those in the know would be more than happy to fill you in and answer your questions.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 25, 2008)

I take it that you'll follow the rules strictly, so no wizards, sorcerers, clerics, beguilers, duskblades, etc.  Correct?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 25, 2008)

I want to see what everyone else wants to play first, but I am planning to go one of these routes:

- Traumitized CN Elfling Channeler (Hermetic) w/Seer path and a Necromancy/Divine path so he can later get the Haunted One Prestige Class

- Vengeful N Free Dworg Defender w/ Ironborn path

- Scrappy NG Dorn Defender w/ Quickened path

I really like the flavor of the Fellhunter path and may want to do that for a defender, but it's only really useful against undead while the other paths are always useful.


----------



## Starman (Apr 25, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I take it that you'll follow the rules strictly, so no wizards, sorcerers, clerics, beguilers, duskblades, etc.  Correct?




Yup. Other non-core classes like the Scout or Marshall are cool, though.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 25, 2008)

Several choices:

- Dworg or Orc, Fighter or Barbarian, Beast

- Erenlander or Sarcosan, Channeler, Dragonblooded


----------



## Starman (Apr 25, 2008)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> - Dworg or Orc, Fighter or Barbarian, Beast




I think an orc character would present some very cool role-playing possibilities and would not mind seeing one, but it does depend somewhat on the other characters. If someone has sworn an oath to not rest until every orc is dead, that could present some difficulties.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2008)

Edited post!


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 25, 2008)

I considered an Orc of the White Horn Mother for a bit, but decided against it.  Would be fun to RP with though.

and I am playing a Pellurian Blade Dancer in my FTF game and am loving him.  Truth be told I would consider taking the Canny Fighting, Clever strike & Well aimed strike feat chain later in my elves levels.  though Unless this game goes to level 12 I may never see the end of that chain while a PBD can pull it off by 9...8 if you are creative.


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay, recruiting is close for now, though I will still accept alts. 

Our group consists of...

Branding Opportunity 

Gnome, Rogue, Charismatic
Walking Dad

Dorn, Barbarian, Beast
Dworg, Barbarian, Beast
Clan Dwarf, Fighter, Earthbonded
Gnome, Swashbuckler, Chanceborn or Quickened -> Quickjack
Sarcosan, Swashbuckler, Steelblooded or Quickened -> Pellurian Blade Dancer
Elf, Channeler (Spiritual), Naturefriend
Unkabear 

Snow Elf, Wildlander, Steelblooded
Erenlander, Defender, Giantblooded
Tailspinner

Dworg, Fighter or Barbarian, Beast
Orc, Fighter or Barbarian, Beast
Erenlander, Channeler, Dragonblooded
Sarcosan, Channeler, Dragonblooded
Deuce Traveler

Elfling, Channeler (Hermetic), Seer
Dworg, Defender, Ironborn
Dorn, Defender, Quickened
walking_8i 

?, ?, ?

It looks like their isn't much overlap on people especially on the first choice people listed, although if you prefer one of your other choices, you may have to negotiate amongst yourselves. Once that is finished, go ahead and start building your character and then post them. I'll get a Rogue's Gallery up to post your character once I have approved them.

Any questions?


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2008)

Forgot to mention...

I would like to aim to have characters all ready by Wednesday with the game starting Thursday or Friday. That should give everyone enough time. wandering_8i, depending on when your book comes in and we can get your character made, I might introduce you at a slightly later point. I've found that if a PbP takes too long to get going, people start losing interest so I want to get this up and running. 

Also, as I asked in a previous post, does anyone have any thoughts on using some Fear/Taint rules? I think _Midnight_ practically begs for them. The rules in Heart of Shadow are a bit too grim for me, but the rules in Darkness and Dread would work well, I believe, but if a majority of the group is against them, we won't use them. Don't think that will make the game all rosy, though?


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 26, 2008)

I have the Snow Elf, Wildlander, Steelblooded statted out and can post soonish.  That is unless I have to contend with someone who wants steelblooded.  That is the only one that I can see might be a problem.


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2008)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> I have the Snow Elf, Wildlander, Steelblooded statted out and can post soonish.  That is unless I have to contend with someone who wants steelblooded.  That is the only one that I can see might be a problem.




Walking Dad was the only other player to float the possibility of a Steelblooded character, but he had a few other ideas, as well. Unless he pops in and says he's determined to play that character, I think you should be good to go on this character. Go ahead and post him when he's ready.


----------



## wandering_8i (Apr 26, 2008)

Right now I'm thinking concept wise someone who was just a Joe Smoe for the longest time until one day he just snapped.  The local authority was beating up some stranger, someone he didn't even know when all of a sudden he found him self confronting them.  His arrest probably wouldn't have gone so badly except he couldn't wipe the smile off his face.  Even now as he prepares to be sold into slavering he finds him self happier then hes ever been, something in that moment touched him, and awoke him from the walking death he had been in all his life.

Crunchy wise I was thinking Dworg (Kurgun) Null Defender.

Seeing as how I'm working in a bit of a void though I'm open on oppions/suggestions on all of it (story or crunchy).  

Are we going to be hurting for a rogue or are their special skills not as vital in Midnight?

Also per your statement about uniqueness Starman, do I need to pick a different race since we already seem to have a couple Dworgs?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Apr 26, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> Also, as I asked in a previous post, does anyone have any thoughts on using some Fear/Taint rules? I think _Midnight_ practically begs for them. The rules in Heart of Shadow are a bit too grim for me, but the rules in Darkness and Dread would work well, I believe, but if a majority of the group is against them, we won't use them. Don't think that will make the game all rosy, though?



Since I don't have any of the books beyond the 3.0 edition of the basic rule book, I really have no opinion in this matter.

I'll start working on building the character and hope to have him finished by Monday or Tuesday.

BrOp


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 26, 2008)

Alright, here is my first draft

[sblock=Taellis]*	Taellis Icefang	* 
*	Race	* Elf:Erunsil 
*	Class	* Wildlander 
*	Heroic Path	* Steelblooded 
*	Level	*	1											
*	Height	*	4'6"											
*	Weight	*	80											
*	Hair	*	White											
*	Eyes	*	Ice Blue											

*	Str	*	12	+	1									
*	Dex	*	16	+	3									
*	Con	*	14	+	2									
*	Int	*	14	+	2									
*	Wis	*	12	+	1									
*	Cha	*	10	+	0									

*	Fort	*	2	+	2	+	1	=			5			
*	Ref	*	0	+	3	+	0	=			3			
*	Will	*	0	+	1	+	0	=			1			

*	Init	*	+3											
*	Move	*	40'											
*	AC	*	16		=	10	+	3	+	3				
*	HP	*	22											
*	Bab	*	1 Melee +2 Ranged +4 Grapple +2											

*	Weapons	* 
	Fighting Knife +5 1d6+1 19-20x3													
	Dual wield Fighting Knife +3 1d6+1 19-20x3													

*	Skills	*		Ability + Ranks + Misc - AC Pen = Total										
	Balance	(Dex)		3	+	4				-1	=	*	6	*
	Climb	(Str)		1	+	4				-1	=	*	4	*
	Craft	(Int)		2	+	2					=	*	4	*
	Handle Animal	(Cha)		0							=	*	0	*
	Heal	(Wis)		1							=	*	1	*
	Hide	(Dex)		3	+	4				-1	=	*	6	*
	Jump	(Str)		1	+	4				-1	=	*	4	*
	kGeo	(Int)		2							=	*	2	*
	kNature	(Int)		2	+	2					=	*	4	*
	Listen	(Wis)		1	+	4	+	2			=	*	7	*
	Move Silent	(Dex)		3	+	4				-1	=	*	6	*
	Profession	(Wis)		1							=	*	1	*
	Ride	(Dex)		3							=	*	3	*
	Search 	(Int)		2	+	4	+	2			=	*	8	*
	Language	(N/A)									=	*	0	*
	Spot	(Wis)		1	+	4	+	2			=	*	7	*
	Survival (Wis)			1	+	4					=	*	5	*
	Swim	(Str)		1						-2	=	*	-1	*
	Use Rope	(Dex)		3							=	*	3	*
						40	Skill Points 6+2+2=10x4							

*	Feats	* 
	Weapon Focus Fighting Knife (heroic)													
	Track (Wildlndr)													
	Weapon Finesse													
	Innate Magic (Racial)				Cure Minor Wounds & Mend									

*	Class Features	* 
	Feat Track													
	Quick Stride +10 Ft move													

*	Language	* 
	High Elven, Orcish Pidgin, Patrol Sign, Black Tongue, Trader's Tongue													

25	vp	Studded Leather			3ac		4 Dex	-1	Armor Check penalty					
62.5	vp	Elven Travelling Clothes Tunic (endure elements)												
20	vp	Erethor Tea												
20	vp	(2) Fighting Knives												
2	vp	Backpack												
0.1	vp	Bedroll												
0.1	vp	Fishhook												
1	vp	Flint & Steel												
0.02	vp	Ceramic Mug												
0.5	vp	Sewing Needle												
1	vp	Waterskin												
0.02	vp	Whetstone												
10	vp	Silk Rope												
10	vp	Steel Mirror												
4	vp	(8) Travel Rations												
156.24	vp													
VP 4d4x10=160		vp												

Steelblooded 
Elf:Erunsil 
Wildlander 


[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 26, 2008)

We have enough people who want to be fighter-types with the exception of Tailspinner who may or may not go with Channeler, and if he does hopefully he goes with evocation or some such as opposed to my necromancy/divination build.  I'll go with the Channeler.


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2008)

wandering_8i said:
			
		

> Right now I'm thinking concept wise someone who was just a Joe Smoe for the longest time until one day he just snapped.  The local authority was beating up some stranger, someone he didn't even know when all of a sudden he found him self confronting them.  His arrest probably wouldn't have gone so badly except he couldn't wipe the smile off his face.  Even now as he prepares to be sold into slavering he finds him self happier then hes ever been, something in that moment touched him, and awoke him from the walking death he had been in all his life.
> 
> Crunchy wise I was thinking Dworg (Kurgun) Null Defender.
> 
> ...




That's a good start for a background. I will post some more thoughts tomorrow after I've gotten some sleep. 

As for a rogue, their skills may be even more necessary in Midnight since all too often a straight-up battle is something to be avoided. It doesn't look like anyone else is going down that road, so rogue would be a good choice. And, yeah, it looks like the dworg territory is staked out. Again, tomorrow I'll post some ideas.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2008)

My most favored character in prference would be: 

1. Gnome, Swashbuckler, Quickened -> Quickjack
  The swashbuckler has some social skills, too.
2. Dworg, Barbarian, Beast
3. Dorn, Barbarian, Beast
4. Sarcosan, Swashbuckler, Steelblooded or Quickened -> Pellurian Blade Dancer
5. Clan Dwarf, Fighter, Earthbonded

You forgot my Elf (Carunsil) Channeler (Spiritual) - Naturefriend (6.)


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2008)

Branding Opportunity 

*Gnome, Rogue, Charismatic*
Walking Dad

*Halfling (Agrarian), Swashbuckler, Quickened -> Quickjack*
Dworg, Barbarian, Beast
Dorn, Barbarian, Beast
Sarcosan, Swashbuckler, Steelblooded or Quickened -> Pellurian Blade Dancer
Clan Dwarf, Fighter, Earthbonded
Elf, Channeler (Spiritual), Naturefriend
Unkabear 

*Snow Elf, Wildlander, Steelblooded*
Erenlander, Defender, Giantblooded
Tailspinner

Dworg, Fighter or Barbarian, Beast
*Orc, Fighter, Beast*
Erenlander, Channeler, Dragonblooded
Sarcosan, Channeler, Dragonblooded
Deuce Traveler

*Elfling, Channeler (Hermetic), Seer*
Dworg, Defender, Ironborn
Dorn, Defender, Quickened
walking_8i 

?, ?, ?

List is updated. Bolded characters are the ones people have chosen. Since Branding Opportunity has taken the gnome slot, Walking Dad, you will have to choose another race for your character. If you wanted to stay with your swashbuckling character, perhaps you could go with a gnome-raised dwarrow. 

Races still available - Human (Dorn, Erenlander, Sarcosan), Elf (Jungle Elf, Sea Elf, Wood Elf), Halfbreed (Dwarrow, Dworg)

Classes still available -
Core: Barbarian, Channeler (charismatic or spiritual), Defender
Non-core: Knight, Marshall, Scout


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2008)

Good, I take:

Agrarian Halfling, Swashbuckler, Quickened -> Quickjack


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> As for a rogue, their skills may be even more necessary in Midnight since all too often a straight-up battle is something to be avoided. It doesn't look like anyone else is going down that road, so rogue would be a good choice. And, yeah, it looks like the dworg territory is staked out. Again, tomorrow I'll post some ideas.




See, this is what happens when you stay up too late posting. Branding Opportunity is taking the rogue, slot, wandering_8i. If you wanted to go with a stealthy character, perhaps you could play a scout (Complete Adventurer).


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Good, I take:
> 
> Dwarrow, Swashbuckler, Quickened -> Quickjack




Excellent. I updated my post above.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2008)

Can I change to halfling, please.


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Can I change to halfling, please.




Sure, I don't have a problem with that since we haven't started, yet. I'll tweak the post above to reflect that.


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 27, 2008)

I was reading Book of Nine Swords and a chill went down my spine as I thought of how well a Warblade would make a Pellurian Blade Dancer.  I am just not sure if I would ever be able to find a DM that would allow that combination in Midnight.  I think I will stick with my knife fighter for now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 27, 2008)

This is what I have so far:

[sblock]
Name: Sangrin
Race: Elfling
Class: Channeler (Hermetic)
Path: Seer
Alignment: CN, HP: 14, AC: 5 (6 vs creatures smaller than medium)
Spellcasting Energy Points: 5
Speed: 30 feet
Low-Light Vision
Attacks: -1 Melee (1d4-1 w/ atharak), +4 ranged (1d3 w/sling)
Reflex: +5, Fort: +0, Will: +4
Languages: Halfling (1), High Elven (1), Jungle Mouth
Bonus Languages: Colonial, Orcish, Trader's Tongue, Erenlander

Strength: 8 (-1)
Intelligence: 18 (+4)
Wisdom: 12 (+1)
Dexterity: 18 (+4)
Constitution: 8 (-1)
Charisma: 10

Weapons: Atharak, Sling, Stones: 20

Equipment: Backpack, Bedroll, Lorebook, still need to calculate more eq and money

Skills: Knowledge (arcana, 4 skill points): +8, Knowledge (spirits, 4 skill points): +8, Climb +6, Heal (4 points, +2 race) +7, Hide (+2 race) +6, Listen (+2 race) +3, Search (+2 race, 4 ranks) +10, Spot (+2 race) +6, Spellcraft (4 skill points) +8, Concentration (4 ranks): +3, Decipher Script (4 ranks) +8, Knowledge (military tactics, 4 ranks) +8, Knowledge (history, 4 ranks) +8

Feats: Magecraft, Art of Magic, Innate Magic, Spellcasting (Necromancy)

Spells:

Seer: Alarm 1/day (mental alarm only)

Innate Magic: Dancing Lights,Create Water, Light, Know Direction

Channeler: 
Level 0 (7/day)- Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic
Level 1- Sleep, Ray of Enfeeblement (Spellcasting feat)
[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay. Unkabear your character looks good. Go ahead and post him in the rogue's gallery. 

Deuce Traveler, what you have so far looks good. 

Branding Opportunity, Walking Dad, Tailspinner, how are you all doing?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Branding Opportunity, *Walking Dad*, Tailspinner, how are you all doing?




I have some internet problems, but the character should be finshed soon.

Name: Craig
Race: Agrarian Halfling
Class: Swashbuckler
Path: Quickened
HP: 27, AC: 19
Speed: 20 feet
Low-Light Vision
Initiatve +5
Attacks: +4 Melee (1d4+1 w/ cutlass), +4/+5 ranged (1d4+1 w/g. sling)
Fort: +5, Refl: +4, Will: +1
Languages: Colonial*, Halfling.
Bonus Languages: Danisil (1), Trader's Tongue (1)

Strength: 12 (+1) (6)
Dexterity: 17 (+3) (8)
Constitution: 14 (+2) (6)
Intelligence: 14 (+2) (6)
Wisdom: 10 (+0) (2)
Charisma: 12 (+1) (4)

Weapons: Cutlass, Great Sling, Stones: 20

Equipment: (200vp)
Backpack 2vp
Bedroll 0.1vp
Chain Shirt 100vp
Cutlass 20vp
Farmer's rope
Dagger 2vp
Great Sling 3vp
20 Bullets 0.2vp
Traveller's Clothes vp

72,7vp

Skills: 
Balance: 7 (4 ranks + 3 Dex)
Bluff: 5 (4 ranks + 1 Cha)
Diplomacy: 5 (4 ranks + 1 Cha)
Escape Artist: 7 (4 ranks + 3 Dex)
Jump: 7 (4 ranks + 1 Str + 2 racial)
Knowledge (Arcane): 3 (1 ranks + 2 Int)
Knowledge (Local): 3 (1 ranks + 2 Int)
Listen: 4 (2 ranks + 0 Wis + 2 racial)
Profession (Sailor): 4 (2 ranks + 2 Int)
Spot: 4 (2 ranks + 0 Wis + 2 racial)
Swim: 5 (4 ranks + 1 Str)
Tumble: 9 (4 ranks + 3 Dex + 2 racial)

Feats: Endurance, Toughness, Innate Magic, Weapon Finesse, Dodge


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 28, 2008)

Working on character, going with:

Orc, Fighter, Beast


----------



## Starman (Apr 28, 2008)

Excellent. I think we are going to have a very interesting group. 

As you are thinking about character backgrounds, the big question to answer is, "How or why did you end up stuck in a slave caravan?" A paragraph or two that included some other background info (Where did they grow up? Family?) would also be nice.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Apr 28, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> Branding Opportunity, Walking Dad, Tailspinner, how are you all doing?



I'm statting mine out as we speak.  I'm a little unsure as to how the economic system with the VPs work.  I understand that certain things cost more than others, but are you supposed to use the normal prices in the PHB for weapons, armor and equipment with a 1=1 conversion of GP to VP?


----------



## wandering_8i (Apr 29, 2008)

So assuming it would make since and would be the kind of thing I could pick up after getting the book I'm actualy looking at an Erenlander Channeler(spiritual) Pureblood.  Let me know if that or the bio below doesnt make in game since or is just asking for the character to have his soul eaten.    

Also I had no clue what an Erenlander name should be so I left it name to be determined for now.  Same with the city hes from.

Appearance: [sblock]<ntd> is a medium man with a very thin frame.  His hair is a dark shade of red and he stands always with one hip cocked leaning slightly to one side or another.  His face is criss crossed by scars and half his left ear is missing, the reaming piece barring the jagged edges of a large bite mark.  Wedged between his permanent grin is an almost as permanent pipe from which a green smoke usually billows.  Quick to laugh but also quick to anger <ntd> can often times be his own worst enemy.  Having learned the hard way that sometimes fighting back is best done when you can stack the deck in your favor he will reluctantly let a fight go if he thinks he doesn't stand a chance.  But if your on his bad side, and he finds you in an ally he will not hesitate to do what he thinks needs doing.  When asked about his family <ntd> will either not answerer or state that their dead, in truth he still ha,d last he spoke with them, a mother, father, 3 younger brothers, 1 older and 1 younger sister.[/sblock]

Bio: [sblock]<ntd> grew up on the outskirts of  <ctd>.  One of 6 the son of a medicine women and a baker life was hard but it had its brief moments of contentment.  Even now <ntd> looks back on the mornings smelling fresh bread or the afternoons spent picking herbs in the woods with some nostalgia.  Childhood doesn't last long though, at the age of 6 he can remember his eldest sister, who was 14 at the time, crying as she was lead off to serve at the local manor.  At the age of 8 news reached the family of the death of his eldest brother in some conflict in some city they had never heard of.  In the end though even with all the hardship his life wasn't all that much different then anyone else's.

All this made it that much more bizarre when a simple beating of a stranger who had wandered into town and crossed paths with the wrong magistrate provoked him the way it did.  All of a sudden he found him self wailing on the mans attackers, screaming words he didn't understand, possessed by a rage far beyond anything he had ever felt, and at the same time a surge of joy he didn't know existed.  In the end it was the joy and its smile that doomed him.  If he had just relented they probably would have let him go with just the missing piece of his left ear.  But even when the dogs were bitting pieces out of him the smile wouldn't leave his face.  And so he was sentenced.  His family couldn't even visit for fear of pulling some of his guilt onto him selves.  And now... what ever future he lies ahead, no matter how brief, he faces feeling fully alive after a lifetime of being dead.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Apr 29, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I'm statting mine out as we speak.  I'm a little unsure as to how the economic system with the VPs work.  I understand that certain things cost more than others, but are you supposed to use the normal prices in the PHB for weapons, armor and equipment with a 1=1 conversion of GP to VP?




Yes. At char creation you can use a 1-1 conversion. The thing to keep in mind, though, is that only basic adventuring gear is available - weapons, armor, clothing, some kits and small tools, etc. Anything like warhorses or sunrods are not available. 



			
				wandering_8i said:
			
		

> So assuming it would make since and would be the kind of thing I could pick up after getting the book I'm actualy looking at an Erenlander Channeler(spiritual) Pureblood. Let me know if that or the bio below doesnt make in game since or is just asking for the character to have his soul eaten.
> 
> Also I had no clue what an Erenlander name should be so I left it name to be determined for now. Same with the city hes from.




That works for your character race, class, and path.

I wouldn't worry too much about getting the right name. Pick something that sounds vaguely Arabian or Northern European (or a blend of the two) and you have something decent. Once you have the book, you can find all sorts of examples in it.


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 29, 2008)

Here is a rough of how Taellis might have gotten himself into this mess.

[sblock=Recent History]The raid has been going well.  This was his first out of the Veradeen and never in his life had he been so far south.  Taellis had run with the war band all the way down the burning lines striking skirmishes here and there joining with other bands of elves wherever they crossed in a frenzy of orc blood.   After one such ambush Taellis followed a lone Orc that had escaped the initial slaughter.  They could not let this one join up with another band and form a war party.

Quick they scoured the land in search of prints & found them, Taellis leading the persuit.  But quickly things got out of hand.  The trek lasted several days with the Orc running nearly the whole way.  He then fell in with a raiding party heading north.  The Snow Elves did not stand a chance.  Sheagh, Taellis’ friend and commander ordered him to leave and gather others.  Taellis knew that they were already dead, and he was being sent off to avenge them.  He took to this solemn duty with remorse.  He too should have died upon that battle field.  And well he almost did.

A stray arrow brought him to the ground.  Nearly dead he managed to draw the arrow from him and shove a wad of cloth into the wound.  But he lacked the strength to get back up.  Or so he thought.  After all of his friends had been beheaded he was roused and put into a forced march.  This particular band of Orcs were meeting up with a caravan to sell their prisoners to.  A Snow Elf could fetch a fine price, and as he could move under his own power he was stripped bound and nearly dragged for days, marching along with other men like cattle slowly gaining his strength back from the wound, not allowed to rest but bound in leathers uncomfortably at night.

His possessions were given as well to the caravan driver, all except his bow, that the Orc Leader kept for himself, quickly breaking it during his first attempted use with the precision instrument.[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Apr 29, 2008)

*Gunter Ginblossom*

Here's my first draft of Gunter Ginblossom
[sblock]
*Gunter Ginblossom
Male Gnome, 1st-Level Rogue
Small Humanoid (Gnome)

Hit Dice:* 1d6 + Con score (18 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:* 15 (+2 Dex, +2 armor, +1 Size), touch 13, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/CMB:* +0/+0
*Attack:* Spear +1 1d6+1/x3 or short bow +2 1d4/x3
*Full Attack:* Spear +1 1d6+1/x3 or short bow +2 1d4/x3
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* _Charm Person_ 1/day, sneak attack +1d6
*Special Qualities:* Gnome traits, trapfinding
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will -1 (+2 vs spells/spell-like effects)
*Abilities:* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 20
*Skills:* Appraise +6(2) [+10 when trading], Bluff +9(4) [+11 vs Shadow, +13 when trading, +15 when both], Climb +3(2), Diplomacy +9(4) [+11 vs Shadow, +13 when trading, +15 when both], Disable Device +4(2), Disguise +7(2), Escape Artist +4(2), Forgery +4(2) [+8 when trading], Gather Information +7(2) [+11 when trading], Hide +8(2) (+10 vs Shadow),  Knowledge (Shadow) +4(2), Listen -1(0), Move Silently +4(2), Open Lock +6(4), Profession (Boater) +3(2) [+7 when trading], Search +2(0), Sense Motive +3(4) [+5 vs Shadow], Slight of Hand +4(2), Spot -1[0], Swim +3(0), Tumble +6(4), Use Rope +4(0)
*Feats:* Inconspicuous

Gunter is an unassuming gnome of middling height and weight with dark-brown skin and long, black hair.

Gunter speaks the Trader's Tongue, Orcish, Erenlander, Black Tongue(1), Colonial(1), Halfling(1), High Elven(1), Norther(2), Old Dwarven(1).

*Equipment:* Leather armor, spear, short bow, quiver with 20 arrows, stained traveling clothes, thieves' tools.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2008)

Updated character:

[sblock]
Name: Sangrin
Race: Elfling
Class: Channeler (Hermetic)
Path: Seer
Alignment: CN, HP: 14, AC: 5 (6 vs creatures smaller than medium)
Spellcasting Energy Points: 5
Speed: 30 feet
Low-Light Vision
Attacks: -1 Melee (1d4-1 w/ atharak), +4 ranged (1d3 w/sling)
Reflex: +5, Fort: +0, Will: +4
Languages: Halfling (1), High Elven (1), Jungle Mouth
Bonus Languages: Colonial, Orcish, Trader's Tongue, Erenlander

Strength: 8 (-1)
Intelligence: 18 (+4)
Wisdom: 12 (+1)
Dexterity: 18 (+4)
Constitution: 8 (-1)
Charisma: 10

Weapons: Atharak, Sling, Stones: 20

Equipment: Backpack, Bedroll, Lorebook, Waterskin, Trail Rations: 7, Hooded Lantern, Oil Flasks: 2, Small Steel Mirror, Component Pouch, 2 vials of ink, 17vp

Skills: Knowledge (arcana, 4 skill points): +8, Knowledge (spirits, 4 skill points): +8, Climb +6, Heal (4 points, +2 race) +7, Hide (+2 race) +6, Listen (+2 race) +3, Search (+2 race, 4 ranks) +10, Spot (+2 race) +6, Spellcraft (4 skill points) +8, Concentration (4 ranks): +3, Decipher Script (4 ranks) +8, Knowledge (military tactics, 4 ranks) +8, Knowledge (history, 4 ranks) +8

Feats: Magecraft, Art of Magic, Innate Magic, Spellcasting (Necromancy)

Spells:

Seer: Alarm 1/day (mental alarm only)

Innate Magic: Dancing Lights, Create Water, Read Magic, Know Direction

Channeler: 
Level 0 (7/day)- Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
Level 1- Sleep, Ray of Enfeeblement (Spellcasting feat)

History: Sangrin has been on the move ever since he can remember.  His sister, Celeste, and he were orphans constantly travelling away from the areas of strife although Sangrin has no memory of where they are from originally.  Celeste protected him, and taught him how to read and write in High Elven.

It was while they were staying at a halfling settlement known for having sympathies with the resistance that the Shadow's forces struck with the intent of razing the rebellious village.  Sangrin was a young boy when a dark robed man entered their hut and began setting fire to the place, willing flames to shoot from his hands.  Celeste protected Sangrin, as always, and in a wild stroke of luck succeeded in killing the man though she was slain herself and Sagrin was badly burned along his left arm, side, and leg ensuring he would not be a physical lad.  Before he fled the burning hut, Sagrin did grab the man's pack, and inside found a charred book of spells that the young man somehow found himself to innately understand.

Sangrin found that after some practice he could channel and also taught himself other things from the remains of the dead man's lorebook.  Dark knowledge that he fears, yet he sees in this knowledge a way to survive the time of Shadow.

And that is not the only way he survives.  Often he believes he hears Celeste's voice in his mind, advising him on what to do and where to go.  Yet this Celeste seems slightly different than his sister.  The voice is still commanding and often protective, though also possesses a stinging wit and cruel sense of humor he never knew his sister possessed.

It was his sister's voice that told him to walk the trail that the slavers found him on, teasing him for being a coward when he answered that he thought it was a bad idea to travel in the open.  And why did she do so?  She seemed to be able to predict the future and keep him safe, but now he found himself trapped in the caravan and without his gear.  Surrounded by strangers, he takes little comfort in isolating himself, for as he cowers in the corner he can hear the mocking giggle of his sister in the back of his mind.  _"Poor doubting Sangrin.  Don't be so scared.  There is a reason you are here.  This is where everything starts for you."__
[/sblock]_


----------



## Starman (Apr 30, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Here's my first draft of Gunter Ginblossom
> *Skills:* Appraise +6(2) [+10 when trading], Balance +6(0), Bluff +9(4) [+11 vs Shadow, +13 when trading, +15 when both], Climb +3(2), Diplomacy +9(4) [+11 vs Shadow, +13 when trading, +15 when both], Disable Device +4(2), Disguise +7(2), Escape Artist +4(2), Forgery +4(2) [+8 when trading], Gather Information +7(2) [+11 when trading], Hide +8(2) (+10 vs Shadow),  Knowledge (Shadow) +4(2), Listen -1(0), Move Silently +4(2), Open Lock +6(4), Profession (Boater) +3(2) [+7 when trading], Search +2(0), Sense Motive +3(4) [+5 vs Shadow], Slight of Hand +4(2), Spot -1[0], Swim +3(0), Tumble +6(4), Use Rope +4(0)
> 
> Gunter speaks the Trader's Tongue, Orcish, Erenlander, Black Tongue(1), Colonial(1), Halfling(1), High Elven(1), Norther(2), Old Dwarven(1).




A couple of questions here...You list 0 ranks in Balance, but a total bonus of +6. Where are you getting that? 

You also do not list any ranks in Speak Language, so unless I am miscounting something, you seem to have too many points in languages. You get Trader's Tongue, one language at basic competency, and one language at pidgin level for being a gnome. Then your Int bonus gives you an additional 4 points to spend on languages. If we take Norther and Halfling as your gnome bonus languages, then you have spent 9 ranks (10, but you got pidgin Erenlander for free). Also, High Elven does not have a pidgin rank. 

Other than that it looks good.


----------



## Starman (Apr 30, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Updated character:
> 
> Alignment: CN, HP: 14, AC: 5 (6 vs creatures smaller than medium)




I'm not using alignment unless you are one of the Trapped from an aligned plane, so you don't need to worry about that. You can certainly play him as CN, though.

For your AC, I'm assuming that is supposed to be 15/16 correct?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2008)

Doh! Yes, 15 and 16.  I'll be gone for a day or two.  Travelling to Germany.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 30, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Doh! Yes, 15 and 16.  I'll be gone for a day or two.  Travelling to Germany.



Where will you be? I live in Germany.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Apr 30, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> A couple of questions here...You list 0 ranks in Balance, but a total bonus of +6. Where are you getting that?



Yeah, not sure where I got that from either.  I'll change it. 




			
				Starman said:
			
		

> You also do not list any ranks in Speak Language, so unless I am miscounting something, you seem to have too many points in languages. You get Trader's Tongue, one language at basic competency, and one language at pidgin level for being a gnome. Then your Int bonus gives you an additional 4 points to spend on languages. If we take Norther and Halfling as your gnome bonus languages, then you have spent 9 ranks (10, but you got pidgin Erenlander for free). Also, High Elven does not have a pidgin rank.



I guess I don't understand the way the point system works.  I thought that my knowledge of the Trader's Tongue automatically gave me "pidgin" rank in all of the "related" languages.  Exactly how DOES the language system work?  Any help would be appreciated.

BrOp


----------



## Starman (Apr 30, 2008)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I guess I don't understand the way the point system works.  I thought that my knowledge of the Trader's Tongue automatically gave me "pidgin" rank in all of the "related" languages.  Exactly how DOES the language system work?  Any help would be appreciated.




Ack! You're right. I forgot that Trader's Tongue had the synergy with all those languages. I think you're okay then. Sorry about that. 



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I'll be gone for a day or two. Travelling to Germany.




Enjoy your trip. 

I am aiming to have the first post of the game up on Saturday. I think we should be ready to go by then. I will bring wandering_8i in as soon as he gets his book and makes his character. I will handle all of the dice rolls. To keep combat from slowing down too much, I think it would be best if each person posts two rounds worth of actions including any "If ____, then I will ____." Then I will post the resolutions for both rounds at once. If there were any drastic changes, then I would probably do only one round and allow everyone to make any changes to their actions if needed. How does that sound?

As for fear/taint rules, I would like to use them, but in the interest of keeping things simple I am going to forgo them. Expect things to still be dark and grim, though.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Kryt Skullbash : Orc Fighter*

[sblock]*Kryt Skullbash*
*Race* Orc
*Class* Fighter
*Heroic Path* Beast
*Level* 1
*Age* 17
*Height* 7’-2”
*Weight* 394#
*Hair* Black
*Eyes* Brown

*Str* 22 (+6) (16 points, +4 race)
*Dex* 16 (+3) (10 points)
*Con* 14 (+2) (6 points)
*Int* 6 (-2) (0 points, -2 race)
*Wis* 8 (-1) (0 points)
*Cha* 6 (-2) (0 points, -2 race)

*Fort* 2 + 2 + 0 = 4
*Ref* 0 + 2 + 0 = 2
*Will* 0 - 1 + 0 = -1
* +4 on all saves against spells and spell-like effects

*Init* +3
*Move* 20'
*AC* 18 = 10 + 5 + 3
*HP* 24
*Bab* 1 Melee +7 Ranged +4 Grapple +7

*Weapons*
Claws +7 1d4+6 x2

*Skills* Ability + Ranks - ACP = Total
Climb (Str) 6 + 4 – 4 = *6*
Intimidate (Cha+Str) 4 + 4 = *8*
Jump (Str) 6 + 4 – 4 = *6*
Knowledge: shadow (Int) -2 + 2 = *0*
Profession: soldier (Wis) -1 + 2 = *1*
16 Skill Points 4+2-2=4x4

*Race Features*
Weapon Familiarity: Vardatch
Favored Region: Northern Reaches
Night Fighter
Light Sensitivity
Resistance to Cold
Natural Predators
Spell Resistance

*Heroic Path Abilities*
Vicious Assault
Wild Sense (Scent)

*Feats*
Magic-Hardened
Improvised Weapon (bonus fighter)

*Languages*
Black Tongue, Old Dwarven Pidgin, High Elven Pidgin, Orcish

*Equipment*
Travelers Outfit
200 vp Breastplate 5ac 3 Dex -4 Armor Check penalty
200 vp
VP 5d4x10=200 vp

*Background*
Kryt Skullbash came to be known as one of the greatest warriors of the Izrador’s army. What truly caused his downfall is still a mystery to his commanders and his fellow warriors. Kryt had always excelled in battle. Through many campaigns he came to be known as a great warrior and caused the death of many insurgents. He has seen action from the Kaladrun Mountains to the forests of Erethor, his exploits nearly legendary.

One fateful day his unit was assigned crowd control in a small village in Southern Erenland when several children wandered into the group. His fellows started slaughtering the children for their impudence. For some reason Kryt chose to defend the children and began attacking his fellow warriors. He had cut down four before the remaining ones were able to subdue him and remove his vardatch. But then he saw yet another child slaughter not ten feet from him with his own weapon in another’s hands. He again began attacking his fellows. But this time he was ripping out their throats with his bare hands. He seemed to have claws that he had never been aware of before. He paused and stared at his bloodied hands in awe. That was when someone knocked him out from behind. He awoke in a caged wagon. The others in the cage starring at the odd sight of an orc among the other slaves. At first he wonders what he was doing in the cage. But then he remembered the children...

*Appearance*
Kryt is a tall and muscular orc with wavy black hair and wild brown eyes. His jaw is crooked from a break that didn’t heal correctly and as a he result talks with a lisp. He has numerous battle scars on his face and back from different injuries. Finally his nose is bent profusely to his left causes breathing problems. Although he still has an  unusual sense of smell. When he talks he wheezes when he breaths in and lisps as he talks. It is most comical to behold, but none ever live long enough to laugh for very long about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (May 1, 2008)

Your character looks good, Tailspinner. Go ahead and post him in the RG. Oh, this is going to be a very interesting group. 

To recap, we have

Taellis Raith - Erunsil (Snow Elf), Wildlander, Steelblooded (Unkabear)
Gunter Ginblossom - Gnome, Rogue, Charismatic (Branding Opportunity)
Sangrin - Elfling, Channeler (Hermetic), Dragonblooded (Deuce Traveler)
? - Halfling (Agrarian), Swashbuckler, Quickened (Walking Dad)
Kryt Skullbash - Orc, Fighter, Beast (Tailspinner)
? - Erenlander, Channeler (Spiritual), Pureblood (wandering_8i)j

Branding Opportunity and Deuce Traveler, you two can post your characters in the RG as soon as you make the adjustments I mentioned previously. Then I believe we just need Walking Dad to finish his character and we can get started.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2008)

I have found a new virus on my PC today (TR/Agent.4608). This got me a kind of flavoe block. I will finish crunch today.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2008)

I have updated my character, What are typical names of Agrarian Halflings?


----------



## wandering_8i (May 2, 2008)

If amazon and ups are to believed I should have my hands on the book tommorow night.


----------



## Starman (May 2, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I have updated my character




A few notes...
*Again, you don't need to worry about alignment.
*Your AC should be 19 - +3 Dex, +4 armor, +1 size, +1 Dodge.
*It seems you spent too many skill points. You should have (4 base + 2 Int) x 4 + 4 background for a total of 28, but I count 36. 
*I'm not going to allow you to start with the healing potion. 



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> What are typical names of Agrarian Halflings?




I wouldn't worry too much about getting a "typical" name. Two examples in the core book are Keela and Utham. Something short and simple to pronounce is going to be good.


----------



## Starman (May 2, 2008)

wandering_8i said:
			
		

> If amazon and ups are to believed I should have my hands on the book tommorow night.




Excellent! I still plan to get the first post of the game up on Saturday, but I will get you introduced as soon as we get your character made. I have some ideas for that.


----------



## Unkabear (May 2, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> A few notes...
> 
> *It seems you spent too many skill points. You should have (4 base + 2 Int) x 4 + *4 background * for a total of 28, but I count 36.




I think that I missed the 4 skill points...I put points from my pool into the knowledge and craft skills.  I will amend.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> A few notes...
> *Again, you don't need to worry about alignment.
> *Your AC should be 19 - +3 Dex, +4 armor, +1 size, +1 Dodge.
> *It seems you spent too many skill points. You should have (4 base + 2 Int) x 4 + 4 background for a total of 28, but I count 36.
> ...




Oh, I thought Swashbuckler to get 4+ skill points. And +2 from your Houserule.
I will delete alignment
Yeah, with your new dodge rule it makes sense to include it in the AC.


----------



## Starman (May 2, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought Swashbuckler to get 4+ skill points. And +2 from your Houserule.




I should have checked my book because I would have sworn that swashbucklers only got 2 skill points/level. You should be good then.


----------



## Starman (May 2, 2008)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> I think that I missed the 4 skill points...I put points from my pool into the knowledge and craft skills.  I will amend.




Sounds good.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> I should have checked my book because I would have sworn that swashbucklers only got 2 skill points/level. You should be good then.




Can I take this alternate Class Feature from Complete Mage? It is in-theme with the halflings innate magic:

[sblock]ARCANE STUNT
Every swashbuckler relies on her agility and quick wit to get her out of scrapes. Some take this a step farther, learning magical tricks that boost their mobility or defense.
Class: Swashbuckler (see Complete Warrior).
Level: 1st.
Special Requirement: Knowledge (arcana) 1 rank.
Replaces: You lose the grace class feature and all later improvements to that ability.
Benefit: Choose one of the following spells:
blur, expeditious retreat, feather fall, jump, or spider climb.
You can use that spell-like ability as a swift action (or, in the case of feather fall, as an immediate action); the duration of the spell is reduced to 1 round. Your caster level is equal to your swashbuckler level.
At 11th level, you can choose a second spell-like ability from the list above, and the benefit gained from both of these spell-like abilities lasts for 2 rounds.
At 20th level, you can choose a third spell-like ability, and the benefit of each one lasts for 3 rounds.
You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 1 + your Int modifier (minimum 1/day). Regardless of the number of arcane stunts you possess, the same total daily limit applies to their use—that is, each day, an 11th-level swashbuckler with an Intelligence of 14 could use one of his spell-like abilities three times or one ability twice and the other once.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (May 3, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Can I take this alternate Class Feature from Complete Mage? It is in-theme with the halflings innate magic:




I'm not comfortable using material from books that I do not have even if you did type it up here. So, the answer is "no." Sorry.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 3, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> I'm not comfortable using material from books that I do not have even if you did type it up here. So, the answer is "no." Sorry.



No problem. Is the rest fine for the RG? I'm still working on the background (will include gnomes and piraty   )


----------



## Starman (May 3, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> No problem. Is the rest fine for the RG? I'm still working on the background (will include gnomes and piraty   )




Ayup. Go ahead and post it over there.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2008)

Walking Dad, I am in Trier right now.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 3, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Walking Dad, I am in Trier right now.



A bit far away. I was in Trier once,with my latin class at school.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 4, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> A bit far away. I was in Trier once,with my latin class at school.



Where to you live, WD?  I used to live in Berlin many years ago.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2008)

Near Göttingen (in the middle of Germany). I was born in Hannover (the EXPO city).


----------



## Starman (May 4, 2008)

First post is up!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 4, 2008)

*Mechanics*

Starman:

Unless I missed it completely, you haven't said how we are handling the rolling of the dice.  Should we Invisible Castle it or will you be taking on that responsibility?

BrOp

P.S.:  Oh, and I call Dark Orange as my conversational color.


----------



## Starman (May 4, 2008)

I mentioned it up thread. To recap:

1) I will handle all dice rolls.
2) During combat, post two rounds worth of actions. You can also post some "if...then" actions. I will then resolve both rounds in initiative order. This should keep things flowing fairly quickly as combats are one place where PbP games can really bog down. If combat conditions drastically changed for whatever reason, I would give everyone a chance to reassess their actions and change them as necessary. 
3) Any OOC stuff ("I want to use my Bluff skill on this guy.") should be posted in a sblock.


----------



## Unkabear (May 4, 2008)

If we are calling speach colors I would have to call Cyan as it is the closes to a good frozen tone I can find.



Edit dark light sky blue is too close.  Let me see...Slate Gray should work


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2008)

I will take MediumTurquoise for Craig.


----------



## Unkabear (May 5, 2008)

Small pointer for those that care.

You can put a title into the sblock by adding a = and text.

ooc

[ sblock]You can put a title into the sblock by adding a = and text.[ /sblock]

ooc

[sblock]You can put a title into the sblock by adding a = and text.[/sblock]

can be updated as

[ sblock=ooc]You can put a title into the sblock by adding a = and text.[ /sblock]

[sblock=ooc]You can put a title into the sblock by adding a = and text.[/sblock]



Just in case you are wondering.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 5, 2008)

From the AtS website with slight modification I present the language colors. Since there is no actual common language you can't assume that everyone is speaking a common tongue. So you need some way to emphasize what language your character is speaking in:

Orcish: red
Black Tongue: brown

Norther: olive
Erenlander: orange
Courtier: darkorchid
Colonial: hotpink

Trader's Tongue: yellow

Halfling: lightgreen
High Elven: lime
Jungle Mouth: green
Patrol Sign: rosybrown

Old Dwarven: steelblue
Clan Dialect: skyblue


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

Both my main languages (colonial and halfling) cannot be chosen in the quick menue. Could we change halfling to palegreen? And colonial to magenta?

I also noticed that our characters have no common language (and there is no high elven pidgin BTW)


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 5, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Both my main languages (colonial and halfling) cannot be chosen in the quick menue. Could we change halfling to palegreen? And colonial to magenta?
> 
> I also noticed that our characters have no common language (and there is no high elven pidgin BTW)




The above is just a suggestion. I await DM thoughts on the subject. As far as high elven pidgin... I copied the languages from the orc entry in the SRD. No one said there weren't inconsistancies in the site. I believe my favorite in the orc entry is this one:

Weapon Familiarity: Orcs can use vardatches as martial weapons, rather than martial weapons. (I'm glad they cleared that one up for me)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> ...
> Weapon Familiarity: Orcs can use vardatches as martial weapons, rather than martial weapons. (I'm glad they cleared that one up for me)



  I understand.


----------



## Starman (May 6, 2008)

Okay, so I've had to go back and refresh myself on the languages and language rules out of the book rather than just relying on the SRD.

So, we have...

* Black Tongue (Pidgin only.)
* Colonial (Basic gives pidgin Erenlander and Trader's Tongue.)
* Courtier (Basic and fluent only.)
* Danisil (Basic in High Elven or Halfling gives pidgin in Danisil.)
* Erenlander (Basic in Norther or Colonial give pidgin in Erenlander. Basic in both gives basic in Erenlander. Basic Erenlander gives pidgin Trader's Tongue.)
* Halfling (Basic in Danisil gives pidgin in Halfling. Basic Halfling gives pidgin Trader's Tongue.)
* High Elven (Basic and fluent only. Basic gives pidgin Danisil and Trader's Tongue.)
* Norther (Basic gives pidgin Erenlander and Trader's Tongue.)
* Old Dwarven and Clan Dialects (Basic gives pidgin Trader's Tongue.)
* Orcish
* Snow Elf Patrol Sign (Restricted. Pidgin only.)
* Sundered Tongues (Restricted.)
* Sylvan (Restricted.)
* Trader's Tongue (Basic in Colonial, Erenlander, Halfling, High Elven, Norther, or Old Dwarven gives pidgin in Trader's Tongue.)

I think that means some people are going to have to redo their languages - note that their is no pidgin High Elven nor does getting Trader's Tongue give you pidgin in a bunch of languages (it's the other way around). I think, though, that everyone should end up with at least a pidgin understanding of Trader's Tongue, so communication shouldn't be _too_ hard. 

As far as language colors, I am fine with whatever. I may use sblocks, though, when I think that it may make for an interesting situation.


----------



## wandering_8i (May 6, 2008)

I've added what I have so far for Basim Haris to the rogues gallery, Ill edit the post as I finish up the details.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 6, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> I think that means some people are going to have to redo their languages - note that their is no pidgin High Elven...




I do not have the second edition book. What does it show for automatic languages for orc? SRD - Automatic Languages: Black Tongue, Old Dwarven Pidgin, High Elven Pidgin, Orcish.


----------



## Starman (May 6, 2008)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I do not have the second edition book. What does it show for automatic languages for orc? SRD - Automatic Languages: Black Tongue, Old Dwarven Pidgin, High Elven Pidgin, Orcish.




Yeah, I've found some errors in the SRD, as well. I'm at work and don't have my books, but I will let you know tonight when I get home unless one of the other players has their 2nd ed book handy and can help out.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2008)

This is from the new book:



> Automatic Languages: Black Tongue, Old Dwarven (1), High Elven (1), Orcish.
> Bonus Languages: Any except restricted languages.




The rules seem to contradict them self. What about changing High Elven to Danisil? It allows pidgin.


----------



## Starman (May 6, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> This is from the new book:
> 
> 
> 
> The rules seem to contradict them self. What about changing High Elven to Danisil? It allows pidgin.




Actually, what I think makes the most sense is to keep it as is. It means that orcs (who are described as having a gift for language and also spend a lot of time fighting elves) only need to spend one skill point to get basic proficiency in High Elven. If they do not spend that skill point, the High Elven (1) they have is useless except maybe as a roleplaying thing. "You think the elf said something about 'piss,' but you're not sure."

How does that sound?


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 6, 2008)

Languages:

Orcish: red
Black Tongue: darkred

Norther: olive
Erenlander: orange
Courtier: darkorchid
Colonial: magenta

Trader's Tongue: yellow

Halfling: palegreen
High Elven: lime
Jungle Mouth: green
Patrol Sign: pink

Old Dwarven: teal
Clan Dialect: lightblue

Note: All of these are in the drop-down 'color' menu.


----------



## Starman (May 6, 2008)

That looks good to me, Tailspinner.


----------



## Starman (May 7, 2008)

wandering_8i said:
			
		

> I've added what I have so far for Basim Haris to the rogues gallery, Ill edit the post as I finish up the details.




The first thing I noticed is that you spent too many points on your Ability Scores. The scale goes like this:

Score - Cost
8 - 0
9 - 1
10 - 2
11 - 3
12 - 4
13 - 5
14 - 6
15 - 8
16 - 10
17 - 13
18 - 16


----------



## wandering_8i (May 7, 2008)

Str 7 -2 (1 pt - 2 race)
Dex 14 +2 (6 pt)
Con 14 +2 (6 pt)
Int 14 +2 (6 pt)
Wis 18 +4 (10 pt + 2 race)
Cha 11 -1 (3 pt)

Is correct as far as my brain can process... keep in mind the 18 wis is 16 + 2 from race which is why the 7 str costs me a point.

I'll be updating more bits shortly.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 7, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> I think, though, that everyone should end up with at least a pidgin understanding of Trader's Tongue, so communication shouldn't be _too_ hard.




With this:

Automatic Languages: Black Tongue, Old Dwarven (1), High Elven (1), Orcish

Kryt won't have Trader's Tongue pidgin. He needs Old Dwarven basic and he only has Old Dwarven pidgin.

* Old Dwarven and Clan Dialects (Basic gives pidgin Trader's Tongue.)

I suppose I could redistribute the point that would require this to happen, per DM approval.


----------



## Starman (May 7, 2008)

wandering_8i said:
			
		

> Is correct as far as my brain can process... keep in mind the 18 wis is 16 + 2 from race which is why the 7 str costs me a point.




You're right. That looks good then.



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I suppose I could redistribute the point that would require this to happen, per DM approval.




I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 7, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with that.




I took a point from Intimidate and increased Old Dwarven to basic.

Now he has Trader's Tongue (1) and can communicate with the others with a common language.


----------



## Starman (May 8, 2008)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I took a point from Intimidate and increased Old Dwarven to basic.
> 
> Now he has Trader's Tongue (1) and can communicate with the others with a common language.




Sounds good. 

I added a link to the language color guide in the first post of the OOC thread and the RG, as well, so we can quickly find it.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2008)

wandering_8i, Energy Focus is fine with me. If you could do me a favor and post in this thread when you have a question about your character or you update him, that would be great. It just makes it easier for me as I'm more likely to see it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 12, 2008)

I'm waiting for one of you more roguish types to sneak off and grab some keys or lockpicks before Sangrin follows behind.


----------



## Starman (May 16, 2008)

Ack. Life has been hectic the last couple of days. I will get a post up tomorrow. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Starman (May 18, 2008)

Okay, the game is finally updated. I apologize for the wait and will endeavor to keep things moving more smoothly as we go on.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 19, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> Okay, the game is finally updated. I apologize for the wait and will endeavor to keep things moving more smoothly as we go on.



Not a problem, Starman, it happens.

BrOp


----------



## wandering_8i (May 19, 2008)

Just went through and made sure everything was finished on Basim.  I'll check in on occasion till he enters the story.

Only thing I added that I was unsure of is a healing kit since I wasn't sure how rare such an item would be in Midnight.


----------



## Starman (May 23, 2008)

wandering_8i said:
			
		

> Just went through and made sure everything was finished on Basim.  I'll check in on occasion till he enters the story.
> 
> Only thing I added that I was unsure of is a healing kit since I wasn't sure how rare such an item would be in Midnight.




I'm going to say no to the healing kit. 

I should have a post up this weekend to bring you in.


----------



## Starman (May 26, 2008)

Okay, wandering_8i, you're in and just in time for the festivities.


----------



## Starman (May 29, 2008)

wandering_8i in the IC thread said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure if you wanted us to wait till our initiative or not but figured early was better then to late.




Yeah, don't worry about trying to post in initiative order. That just bogs a PbP down. Just post your actions and I'll get them in the proper order. It's also why I encourage an if/then or two when you post. 

I'll have an update shortly.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 30, 2008)

Sorry to have been out of touch for the last week.  Will post today.

BrOp


----------



## Starman (Jun 4, 2008)

You still around, Branding Opportunity?


----------



## Starman (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. I'm having trouble with the network card on my laptop. I'll try to get an update in tonight or tomorrow, but I may be sporadic until I get it taken care of.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry again for having been absent this week, very busy work-wise.  Next week is looking much better.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday, June 23. Please auto-pilot Kryt for me.


----------



## Starman (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm going to have to put the game on hold for an indefinite period of time as my computer troubles continue. The network card on my laptop continued to stop working intermittently until it just completely disappeared from my Device Manager. HP told me to just flash my BIOS which I did, but that did not work. Then I got an email from them saying that I (along with everyone with the same model laptop or a range of others having the same symptoms) was entitled to a free limited extended warranty because the only way to fix my network issue is to send my laptop in to have HP replace the network card and the _system board_. Argh! Since internet access is severely restricted at my job and I don't have easy access to another computer, I think it is best to put the game on hold until I have this sorted out. I really apologize. HP says it typically takes about two weeks to get your computer back once they get it. I am still waiting for the packaging materials from them, so it might be three weeks before I am good to go.

Again, I really apologize. I do want to continue this game and hope to do so once this computer mess is sorted out.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck, Starman.  Let us know if things get better.

BrOp


----------



## wandering_8i (Jun 16, 2008)

It happens, best of luck with the computer.  Thanks for letting us know about the delay.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, good luck and read your posts soon


----------

